# P99 no where to be found



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’ve checked gun shops in my area and today I was in Missoula, MT and looked there for a P99. No luck. I’m very curious about it and want to hold one. P22’s all over da place.

Hey ship, since you own a Glock and a P99, what is the size difference? I’m mainly interested in thickness. I can read the size differences but how does it feel different if it does?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My local shop had to order me one, but then again, I had already handled one and knew what I wanted. A/S models are hard to fine on shelves. I do not think many are being omported. If your store has more than 1 regular distributor, he should be able to get U one.

I just held them together. The P99 is a little thinner in the grip, but the angle is different from the Glock. Its also much mor ergonomic in shape. Trush me, U will like it. There are 2 back straps too. So, if you have very large hands, U can swop to the biggest one. It comes w/ the medium one installed.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey, its cold up there were you live right now, and is going to get colder. You should fly on down to College Station and borrow SW's. You'll enjoy the warmth.

Course, you may decide you don't want to leave.

:mrgreen: 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is my $0.02 having previously owned a G19, G26, and G30 along with my current P99. The physical dimensions don't tell the whole story. The Glock slide is thinner in width but it's profile is square. The Walther slide is a little thicker at the base but it angles to a thinner profile at the top of the slide. The net effect is that when stuck inside your waistband the Walther slide feels slimmer.

Then there is the issue of the grip. I was able to handle the Glock grip well and shoot proficiently with it but I couldn't overcome the absolute way the Walther grip just melts into my hand. That is what sold me the first time I picked one up. 

Finally check out the trigger reach. In my hand the distance from the backstrap to the front of the trigger was perfect on the Glock and I find the Walther a little short (in SA mode) but in the end it was the overall ergonomics of the P99 that won me over. I no longer have any of my Glocks.


----------

